# ISO Side dish for fish tacos



## watermelonman

What would be a good side dish for fish tacos? I could come up with some bean and salsa dips really easily but I am hoping for something new, something that I would not have thought of on my own.

Thanks!


----------



## babetoo

how bout a nice fruit salsa?

babe


----------



## luvs

i'm with babe. 

i was gonna say fruit salad.


----------



## elaine l

What about pineapple coleslaw made with cilantro or avocado cream?


----------



## GotGarlic

Spanish rice or avocado salad.


----------



## TATTRAT

stewed black beans with peppers, onion, and cilantro.  or Jicima slaw.


----------



## kitchenelf

When I did fish tacos I made pineapple salsa to put on the tacos and then I made a lemon/lime type slaw to serve on the side - I think it had cilantro in it too to compliment the salsa.


----------



## momnmia

Slaw is definately the way to go...cabbage, cilantro, lime juice, sugar, carrot...yum!


----------



## kadesma

TATTRAT said:


> stewed black beans with peppers, onion, and cilantro.  or Jicima slaw.[/quote
> Woo Hoo, I'll have some of that  Got a recipe PLEASE for both pretty PLEASE
> 
> kadesma


----------



## luvs

slaw sounds great, too!!


----------

